# My pretty girl Scarlett



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I thought I would post new pics of my girl Scarlett since she is back in her tank. I think she likes having the new company (Dom). 
Is she getting breeding stripes? (Don't worry, I'm not going to breed her)
Anyway, here she is! (She has the longest fins out of my females)

Oh, and in the second you can kinda see Dom on the other side of the divider.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She does kind of look like she's getting breeding stripes.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful!
I love the long fins.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I loveee her!!!

Looks like very faint stripes to me.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

such beautiful fins! wow! great looking lil girl! 

where did u get that divider! i want a clear one!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

She's so cute!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> such beautiful fins! wow! great looking lil girl!
> 
> where did u get that divider! i want a clear one!


I got it at Petsmart for $10.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh, and her tail fin has grown out like that. She hasn't had any nips or anything, they are just like that. Very interesting.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice. You named your betta after me...Dom. LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew you'd say that!! lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Nice. You named your betta after me...Dom. LOL


Bahaha, I had a feeling you'd say that soon. 

I got his name from one of my favorite video games, Gears of War. 

(BTW, am I the only gamer on this board? PC doesn't count, sorry. )


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I am too! Not really into FPS or those kind of things, though.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh! She is gorgeous. I lobve her fins!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I am too! Not really into FPS or those kind of things, though.


Oh I love FPS, but that is not the only style I like.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm horribly queasy, lol. I'll play them with friends and stuff, but they're not something I would go out and buy by myself. 

What systems do you have?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

this thread is jack 
i have xbox 360... I play a lot of halo 3, rockband 2, guitar hero, gta, and cod.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I jacked it, so it's all good. 

I have all next gen, and a bunch of the older systems.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

SUch a pure red color its so beautiful!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you have a PS3 that I can come over and play? My sister and I are saving up for one.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

PS3 was the last system we bought. I would get a XBox 360 before anything. Best games!


----------

